# Board Help! - DC bft -VS- Signal Vita Park



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

I recently flexed some DC boards at a mountain shop and was eager to try one.One had like a mountain scene with people scattered all over it top and bottom and the others were pro boards with an animal in the middle then on the base. They look pretty cool feel fun for butters,getting presstastic on and you know they will slay it in the park. People like the Signal boards but I often hear they go a little over the top with the reverse camber/flat kicks style of the boards.


----------



## SnowBrdScotty (Apr 4, 2009)

^that's the parker rocker board...Signal Vita park seems like a good board. I night end up with a Signal myself. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

ah your right my bad. I do remember asking the guy in the shop bout the DC boards and he didn't seem overly impressed.
hey here's a link to a guy who reviews a couple of Signal decks. Not the one you want though but you might be interested. 
The Angry Snowboarder Gear Reviews


----------

